# Aliens Exist...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Tom DeLonge explains why he left Blink 182 - to study UFO's! 

http://www.nme.com/news/nme/94353

_"Dealing with something that's a national security issue, and you're being gifted with the opportunity to communicate something you've been passionate about your whole life - something that has the opportunity to change the world over time - being a small part of that is enormously important for my life path.

"But I can't do everything. I can't tour nine months out of the year with enough time to do the enormity of what I'm setting out to do."_


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think you would have to be stupidly narrow minded to believe there isn't other life out there in my own opinion!  

Between 100-400 billion stars in our Milky Way Galaxy alone. Found out an interesting fact today actually, to give us an understanding of the sheer size of the universe. It takes our sun 250 million years to do a single rotation of the center of the Milky Way... Madness.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, but to give up your career in a punk pop band because aliens are a threat to national security..?

Each to their own.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

In all honesty, I thought the music they did once back together was pretty poor, compared to the older stuff anyway.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think i've listened to anything since Enema of the State! lol.

Actually, thinking about it, that's a lie, it will be Take Off Your Pants.

They had their moments, but a bit mainstream pop punk for me. I much prefer Nofx, Propaghandi etc. Can't beat a bit of Family Reunion though


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I did wonder if there was going to be a Blink link from the title alone. He's always been a bit of a UFO type.

Best song of theirs has to be Peggy Sue though! Love the speed of it, like Shiny says other bands are far better though


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Not worth its own thread but given the bands mentioned in this thread people may be interested, it may even excite them as much as its excited me!

There is a new Descendents album out July 29th, and the first song has made it to YouTube! I now can't wait!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the Decendents! I am the one..

I'll have to check out their new stuff. 

Probably would have never listened to them if it wasn't for Nofx singing about Kabuki Girl being the best song ever. Didn't realise they were still about. 

I love Anti-Flag too, at least the 90's stuff (daddy was a rich man, having a good day), just watched some you tube vids and they are still going, but sadly seem more like pop punk these days. They had a Subhumans, Anti-nowhere League kind of vibe about them in the early days, but seem more like Good Charlotte these days.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

They are my favourite band, new song is called Victim of Me and is on YouTube, there is another new one from a live show but can't remember the name. They are also doing a tour but I'm on holiday, exactly what happened last year with Bad Religion.

Short article mostly about the new album, can't do a neater link on my iPad for some reason.http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/descendents-on-the-virtues-of-becoming-punk-codgers-20160617

They have a documentry from 2013 called Filmage which is an awesome watch too.

Never really got into Anti Flag, have an album tucked away somewhere but that's it. Really like stuff like Pennywise, Bad Religion, All (Descendents without Milo!), early Nofx, Lagwagon, early Millencolin (checkout Nikola Sarcevic's solo folk stuff too, awesome), Frenzal Rhomb and Goober Patrol. Theres too many to list really! Probably have a look at some anti flag tomorrow now, and anything else that comes up in the thread.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just watched Victim of Me on YouTube, excellent stuff, great to see they are still rocking out tunes, haven't really changed much. :thumb:

Listen to the first 3 Anti-flag albums, they are by far the best, the first 2 especially. Have a real British early 80's punk feel about them, despite being American.

I'm so behind with the time with most bands I don't i even realise some of them are still around! Bands like Goldfinger, Millencolin, Alkaline Trio etc all had great early albums and then went a bit mainstream and tame, so i only ever listen to the early stuff. Alkaline Trio's "97" and "F-you Aurora" are two on my favourite tracks.

You probably have, but if you've not heard much Propagandhi then you need to. lol. They haven't done a bad album, yet each one if different and has progressed from polital punk (not far removed from early Nofx) to punk/metal. Absolutely brilliant band.

If you fancy something a bit different, try Indian Summer, free download here - just name your price as $0.00. https://futurerecordings.bandcamp.com/album/science-1994 "Angry Son" (pretentiously named "sleeping") is my favourite song of all time. It kind of combines everything i have ever been into from punk, no-wave, grunge and metal to stargazing bands such as MBV and the Telescopes. Not everyones cup of tea, I admit, but i love it. I've also really got into Orchid (Chaos Is Me, Dance Tonight! Revolution Tomorrow! & Gatefold albums) and Pageninetynine or Page99 or Pg.99 as they are also known. This is really heavy stuff, but at the opposite end of the spectrum to death metal and other noise. Yet again though i've got into bands that haven't been around for years! Would have loved to have seen some of these live but i don't think half of them ever got past university hall gigs in the US.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll have to give the Anti Flag a go when BT pull their finger out, was meant to be today. It's barely faster than dial up here. Same goes for the other bands listed.

I have some Propagandhi but only on the Fat or Epitaph samplers, I don't know why I've never given them a proper listen as I've enjoyed what I've heard. Anti-Manifesto sticks in my mind as one of theirs?

An awesome song is Strung Outs "Bring Out Your Dead". If you've not heard it try and find the live version rather than the studio version, you'll know it's the right one as clips of them playing live are cut with snowboarders and skiers wiping out. Just the right blend of speed and heaviness for me.

Do you listen to anything earlier like Minor Threat, Black Flag, Dead Kennedys? I have to be in the right mood but when I am they are amazing listening


----------

